# DS #XXXX: Download Station v7 (USA)



## thieves like us (Nov 14, 2007)

DS_Download_Station_Volume_7_USA_NDS-iND

CODE 


iNDEPENDENT --
    ________/\  ____________ 
   /___/      \/   /        \
  /   /       /   /    /    /
 /   /    /      /    /    /
/   /____/ \  __/_________/
/___/        \/ Proudly Presents:



 Game          -  DS Download Station

 Release Date  -  13, November 2007
 Platform      -  NDS
 Origin        -  USA
 Size          -  256Mbit
 File Name     -  ind-dsd7.zip
 Supplier      -  rats in the bellfree


 
 this is Volume 7 in the series, containing the following:

 playable demos
 - brain age 2
 - contra 4
 - cooking mama 2
 - high school musical
 - jam session
 - my word coach
 - mysims
 - ninja gaiden: dragon sword
 - planet puzzle league
 - picross ds
 - worms: open warfare 2

 exclusive movies
 - bee movie
 - pokemon battle revolution
 - spider-man: friend or foe
 - transformers: decepticons and transformers: autobots
 - zelda: phantom hourglass (movie 1)
 - zelda: phantom hourglass (movie 2)


  Internal Name   : DDS_VOL7_US
  Game Serial     : NTR-A7HE-USA

 


shouts to everybody in the scene and those at gbatemp.net

and a big fuck off to the groups that don't recognise the
the people who take the time to dump the titles


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden demo? Must have...now!


----------



## Jax (Nov 14, 2007)

Contra IV demo YEAH!


----------



## The_Legend (Nov 14, 2007)

anyone knows where to find it? is it even possible to tell in this forum?


----------



## bhamophet (Nov 14, 2007)

and a big fuck off to the groups that don't recognise the
the people who take the time to dump the titles


LOLZ someone got pwned!


on topic....ninja gaiden!!! yay!


----------



## Slipurson (Nov 14, 2007)

This forum does not provide any links or hints as for where to get roms.

But w00t contra and gaiden ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gimme


----------



## DoS (Nov 14, 2007)

Can't find it anywhere =/


----------



## Hellios (Nov 14, 2007)

So this has to be run a DS and another DS can download these and try them?

Essentially, unless you have access to 2 DS' you cannot try this on your own


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 14, 2007)

contra 4 and ninja gaiden !!!!!


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

yay !


----------



## MaHe (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> So this has to be run a DS and another DS can download these and try them?
> 
> Essentially, unless you have access to 2 DS' you cannot try this on your own


That's correct, however, there are tools out there to rip the demos out of the ROM and convert them to stand-alone .nds binaries.


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> So this has to be run a DS and another DS can download these and try them?
> Essentially, unless you have access to 2 DS' you cannot try this on your own


Usually, someone decompresses these demos, for us to not requre a second DS.
So if you found it, make sure you get the right one


----------



## Gene98 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> That's correct, however, there are tools out there to rip the demos out of the ROM and convert them to stand-alone .nds binaries.


link pls...
You know, tool!=rom ^^
i need to play NG demo..


----------



## CockroachMan (Nov 14, 2007)

Woah.. NG demo! Guess no one expected that..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I play this I'll want to play the whole game.. oh crap.. I can't resist XP


----------



## webyugioh (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So this has to be run a DS and another DS can download these and try them?
> ...



If it does not break any of the rules of this form, can you please tell us which tools you are talking about.


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

He's talking about a program to rip the Kiosk demos.

But we don't need to rip them, cause they are already ripper (compressed and uncompressed). Why would the post be notet here if they wouldn't ?


----------



## Prime (Nov 14, 2007)

Where do you get the Tool to rip the games out of the rom?


----------



## .TakaM (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > So this has to be run a DS and another DS can download these and try them?
> ...


if anyone *blank* *blank* *blank* *blank*

Pm me


----------



## HipN (Nov 14, 2007)

pm me please, i need help with ... getting this to work....


----------



## hova1 (Nov 14, 2007)

i can't seem to find this rom. please pm me if you have it.


----------



## Citronat (Nov 14, 2007)

Can PM me someone who had the rom i wanted it PLZ!?


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 14, 2007)

what the hell.
none of my sources host it or does have a link for it.
i need it .... pm me if you have it ...cough ...cough...


----------



## Dominator (Nov 14, 2007)

yeah i agree if someone had a link please share her or pm everyone because for me the demo are nit illegal


----------



## Podge (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> what the hell.
> none of my sources host it or does have a link for it.
> i need it .... pm me if you have it ...cough ...cough...



A PM for me would be very much appreciated too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cant seem to find this sucker!


----------



## HipN (Nov 14, 2007)

FACE AM CRYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

Give it time, I'm sure it'll appear at the usual places.


----------



## HipN (Nov 14, 2007)

Demos never appear where I get them (6-7 diff sources). Only full games.


----------



## hova1 (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> Demos never appear where I get them (6-7 diff sources). Only full games.


same here. i figured that they dont have Download Station Roms.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 14, 2007)

Yep....no one I know of seems to be hosting it.  Oh well, I already played them at an actual download station anyway.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ninja Gaiden is gonna rock when it gets released.  Contra 4 is exactly what Contra should be.

You guys owe it to yourself to get to a download station and give either of those (or both) a try.....since it's not likely a ROM for it will become available easily.  Not to mention the fact that needing a 2nd DS makes it a little prohibitive.


----------



## Killakae (Nov 14, 2007)

download station 6 was pretty easy to get... hopefully this will be the same, i cant see it anyway now though


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

People people what the fuck makes you think that I have the rom of this? Stop asking me for it, I don't have it, leave me ALONE.

I hate to sound rude but I didn't join this place to get constant PM's asking where to find a certain rom.


----------



## mainnine (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Podge @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(skarthebloodchild @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what the hell.
> ...


ditto


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, nice!


----------



## AndreXL (Nov 14, 2007)

@Hadrian
Better put that "do not PM me for ROMs" sig again


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(AndreXL @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> @Hadrian
> Better put that "do not PM me for ROMs" sig again








It didn't work.


----------



## tomqman (Nov 14, 2007)

so how come we cant post a link to the download station as you can download it for free from store so its not like were stealling the games


----------



## MaHe (Nov 14, 2007)

Free or not, it's illegal and could get GBATemp in the same trouble as any other ROMs ...
Morality and laws have little in common.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 14, 2007)

OMG!! I've been praying for this dump! NINJA FUCKING GAIDEN!


----------



## pdbpdb (Nov 14, 2007)

Am I right in assuming this is available to download?

Note - I am not asking for a link.


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 14, 2007)

It is, but probably most download sites won't have it as it isn't a numbered release.


----------



## Dominator (Nov 14, 2007)

heye stop plyaing contra 4 demo the full game its out now do you know ?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> It is, but probably most download sites won't have it as it isn't a numbered release.


According to DS-Scene it isn't... Does anyone really have it? Has anyone tested it?


----------



## mainnine (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It is, but probably most download sites won't have it as it isn't a numbered release.
> ...



Yep works fine on my simply


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

You won't get more popular by spreading lies ! NO ONE HAS GOT THIS !

@hadrian: WHY ??? Why did you change your avarter ? I liked the old one... meh


----------



## mainnine (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> You won't get more popular by spreading lies ! NO ONE HAS GOT THIS !
> 
> @hadrian: WHY ??? Why did you change your avarter ? I liked the old one... meh



erm im not lying...


----------



## madlobster (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(webyugioh @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Hellios @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


use NDSTool to extract the demo files from the ROM, then use http://chishm.drunkencoders.com/NDS_Projec..._Decompress.zip to decompress them.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(madlobster @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(webyugioh @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MaHe @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


That's great! Now I just need to find it


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mainnine @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > You won't get more popular by spreading lies ! NO ONE HAS GOT THIS !
> ...



So ? Let's hope you're right...


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 14, 2007)

the filename is in the first post, how hard is it to just read and search the internet?

back to ninja gaiden now...


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(lenselijer @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> the filename is in the first post, how hard is it to just read and search the internet?
> 
> back to ninja gaiden now...



For some of is it must be hard, cause nearly anyone who wanted to get their hands on this wasn't able to find it... except I'm the only one who missed something, which I don't believe


----------



## mainnine (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mainnine @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...



EDIT: I realised you are prob talking about the download station, I was referring to Contra 4 that someone else was talking about. Thought thats what u were talking about. To be clear I have Contra 4 not DStation 7


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mainnine @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pasc @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(mainnine @ Nov 14 2007 said:
> ...


Oh, ok. Then we'll probably have to wait...


----------



## pika3000 (Nov 14, 2007)

mainnine isn't lying as I just finished downloading it. (Also talking about Contra 4)


----------



## pasc (Nov 14, 2007)

ok


----------



## test84 (Nov 14, 2007)

why there is no single result for ind-dsd7.zip ?


----------



## refugio (Nov 15, 2007)

so can anybody confirm that you can find this somewhere or not?

(not requesting)


----------



## test84 (Nov 15, 2007)

its nowhere : (
pm me if u found it!


----------



## hova1 (Nov 15, 2007)

the rom is a lie


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hova1 @ Nov 14 2007 said:


> the rom is a lie



It can't be...it just can't be.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*puts on rose-colored glasses and proceeds to ignore this user's post.*


----------



## test84 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden ...


----------



## T-hug (Nov 15, 2007)

This is in #ndstemp.  Ninja Gaiden FTW!


----------



## cubin' (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it legal to talk about where to download these demos? Does gbatemp allow?? I need


----------



## Yugge (Nov 15, 2007)

[09:50]  a big fuck to the group that stole my last one and didn't give me credit (as my nfo states) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[09:50]  so thats why it took so long to get here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[09:50]  that and I've been extremely busy

It's out in the wide now.


----------



## Mars (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(hova1 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> the rom is a lie



No it isn't, it's just hard to find. I can't find the entire download station, but I got the Ninja Gaiden demo seperately. The graphics are amazing. I wasn't looking forward to it initially, but now I really want this game!


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 15, 2007)

The Ninja Gaiden demo is out there, someone ripped it. Its a very small file just over 2 meg and the demo is pretty damn short.

Seems like a good game but all I do is just draw on the screen a lot and killed everyone including that dragon at the end.

I hope the full game has more too it and I also hope that the 3 NES titles are hidden.


----------



## theli (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(marz93 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> No it isn't, it's just hard to find. I can't find the entire download station, but I got the Ninja Gaiden demo seperately.
> yep ... the rom finally appeared
> 
> 
> ...


yes .. the only thing in dsv7 worth a rip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (imho)


----------



## iq_132 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ninja Gaiden is going to be fan-freaking-tastic! The controls are very interesting, the graphics are great (2d backgrounds w/poly 3d characters).  Definitely looking forward to the full version.









pic2
pic3


----------



## Mars (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(iq_132 @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> The controls are very interesting



I agree, I was very skeptical as to how the controls would work prior to playing the demo, but after playing, it seems that it works pretty well.


----------



## Switchy (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm giving up on finding it, guess I'll just have to wait until the full game is released..


----------



## mainnine (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Switchy @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> I'm giving up on finding it, guess I'll just have to wait until the full game is released..



Found it


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Nov 15, 2007)

ninja gaiden demo is great.
too short and the dragon boss(?) enemy was pretty easy/
great graphics and controls.
a must have for the ds owners.


----------



## OSW (Nov 15, 2007)

I think it's legal. don't quote me though.

gotta agree, these demo stations arent always easy to find.


----------



## DarthYoshi (Nov 15, 2007)

I found it, but I'm not saying where. SO DON'T PM ME!!! Just letting people know it's out there.


----------



## thieves like us (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> gotta agree, these demo stations arent always easy to find.


that's because not too many people have access to them to dump them.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 15, 2007)

I just found the compressed and uncompressed version, so yeah, it's real. I thought I might just let you guys know


----------



## ThisGUY (Nov 15, 2007)

is there a tutorial on how to run .nds demo dump 
im having trouble, it shows up ds server when i run it on my ds i need to play the demos in my 32mb .nds file


----------



## arctic_flame (Nov 15, 2007)

That's what this dump is, it sets up a DS demo server for other DSs to download from.


----------



## ThisGUY (Nov 15, 2007)

well i need to play this i only got 1 ds, this my first time using download station i just want to try ninja gaiden

i need some tips thanks


----------



## myuusmeow (Nov 15, 2007)

QUOTE(ThisGUY @ Nov 15 2007 said:


> well i need to play this i only got 1 ds, this my first time using download station i just want to try ninja gaiden
> 
> i need some tips thanks


Find the uncompressed version.


----------



## HipN (Nov 16, 2007)

Still haven't found anything...


----------



## Armadillo (Nov 16, 2007)

Ninja gaiden demo be too short  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . I want more .


----------



## test84 (Nov 16, 2007)

my favourite move is when u jump, tap on the enemies so he throws stars at them and stays at air, like DMC, its so cool.

whats its release date? wikipedia dates suck.


----------

